# Bring the 'ol lady along



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

Do any of you fellas ever bring you're 'ol lady along? I work construction and so that takes up most of my time during the day and the wife already complains about not spending enough time together. Bills have been piling up, so I decided to work Uber at nights. I've been on 4 runs now and I am happy with meeting new folks and making some extra dough. I drive a big enough vehicle to were there is plenty of room for 3 in the back. Plenty of leg room. Well, the 'ol lady is sayin' we don't spend enough time together and wants to know if she could ride out with me some evening. I think she just want's to see what I'm really doing out there at all hours of the night. She's still having a hard time believing that I'm a part-time taxi driver. Ah hell, I'm ramblin' again. Long and short of it is, she figured we could at least spend time together and sit and visit while waiting to get "pinged"...Do you think my customers would mind if there was another person in the truck? Sitting in the front of course...Have any of you fellas ever had somebody ride along with you? Just wondering...Thanks in advance! By the way, on my first 4 customers I've gotten 3 (5) Stars and 1 (3) Star. That 3 Star came from a C u Next Tuesday that said the vehicle smelled "smoky"


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uber requires you to have room for four passengers.

From the Uber FAQ:
*Can I have friends or family in the car during an Uber trip?*
No. While using the Uber system, it should only be you and the Uber riders in your car.

https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/


----------



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the information! I had a feeling that would be the case...Makes sense though.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Find a new girl that's not clingy and needy.*


----------



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *Find a new girl that's not clingy and needy.*


I wouldn't say she is clingy and needy. She just doesn't get this new phase in my life. I come home from work one day and tell her that I've decided to become a part time taxi driver at night. She just has questions and trust issues from past stuff in our marriage. So leaving at 1am and telling her I'll be back later, kinda' sends up red flags in her mind.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I wouldn't say she is clingy and needy. She just doesn't get this new phase in my life. I come home from work one day and tell her that I've decided to become a part time taxi driver at night. She just has questions and trust issues from past stuff in our marriage. So leaving at 1am and telling her I'll be back later, kinda' sends up red flags in her mind.


The problem is not you. As you stated above, you're trying to catch up with the piling bills. she should've have a clue already if she not the type that sits on her ass all day and expect you to serve her on you hands and knees. You always have the uber dashboard and the direct deposit you get every week as alibi. If that don't work, you know what you have to do.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Chat with her on Facebook inbox or messenger while you work. Tell her what's going on and let her be a part of it until she gets bored of it and sees you really are doing what you say you are. If there's past issues, no reason not to do something to build that trust back up.

In Orlando Florida drivers use http://zello.com/ - it's an app that works like a walkie talkie. So long as she knows you can't talk when you have a customer in the car.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Uber requires you to have room for four passengers.
> 
> From the Uber FAQ:
> *Can I have friends or family in the car during an Uber trip?*
> ...


And pretty soon we won't need you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Collected Works of Doyle Hargraves, revived for your enjoyment!*


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

I brought the wife along during a trip. PAX complained to Uber (even though there was plenty of room), and Uber almost booted me. Lesson learned.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Just have her ride in the trunk while PAX are in the car. What could go wrong?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Collected Works of Doyle Hargraves, revived for your enjoyment!*


Why bring it up every time? Don't ruin the fun...


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Just explain that she is from Uber time and motion study to see what can be done to enhance the Uber Rider Experience.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yea having someone come along would be nice but its a big no no with Uber. 
1. It's a liability to Uber because while they have background checked you as a driver. They have no idea about your wife as far as criminal history.
2. Unfortunately you have no idea how many people are going to be riding in your car unless you ask the rider. Therefore someone may not be able to ride which would probably get you a complaint and a 1 star right off the bat. 
3. Some people just feel uncomfortable with strangers in the car.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> I brought the wife along during a trip. PAX complained to Uber (even though there was plenty of room), and Uber almost booted me. Lesson learned.


I thought it'd just be a ratings hit. I didn't know Uber would threaten to deactivate you for it. Independent contractors my ass.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I've had people in my front seat. Uber doesn't want you to but I don't care. Tell your passengers you're breaking in a new driver. They'll buy it, they don't know any better. After a night or 2 your wife will get bored with it.


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

What if you cherry pick for Uber pool? Pax will think your wife is another pool pax.


----------



## Jim Turner (Aug 12, 2015)

Sharon Leigh said:


> Chat with her on Facebook inbox or messenger while you work. Tell her what's going on and let her be a part of it until she gets bored of it and sees you really are doing what you say you are. If there's past issues, no reason not to do something to build that trust back up.
> 
> In Orlando Florida drivers use http://zello.com/ - it's an app that works like a walkie talkie. So long as she knows you can't talk when you have a customer in the car.





Doyle Hargraves said:


> I wouldn't say she is clingy and needy. She just doesn't get this new phase in my life. I come home from work one day and tell her that I've decided to become a part time taxi driver at night. She just has questions and trust issues from past stuff in our marriage. So leaving at 1am and telling her I'll be back later, kinda' sends up red flags in her mind.


Just show her the weekly statement.


----------



## Rene Wilson (Aug 25, 2015)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I wouldn't say she is clingy and needy. She just doesn't get this new phase in my life. I come home from work one day and tell her that I've decided to become a part time taxi driver at night. She just has questions and trust issues from past stuff in our marriage. So leaving at 1am and telling her I'll be back later, kinda' sends up red flags in her mind.


Bring her along. I know plenty of people who do it.


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

You got bills, we all do. That said, instead of having her end your Uber career earlier than expected or wanted, I would sign her up to drive ppl around and make that money.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I just tell them she works for Uber/Lyft and is part of the mentoring program to ensure riders have a safe enjoyable ride.
If 4 people need a ride, she gets out, calls a Lyft home or to the nearest Starbucks and I come back for her.

No one has said a word. I once had a puppy in the car and through squeals of delight I was told every Uber should have a puppy option.


----------

